# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Serbo-ortodoksizimi dhe islamizimi i nje shqiptari - ka dallim?

## chino

Kemi dy raste:

*Rasti i pare*: Nje shqiptar nga Kosova eshte islamizuar gjate pushtimit osman. Me islamizimin e tij, ai ka hedhur poshte shumicen e traditave te familjes, fisit, rrethit dhe kombit te tij. Ka ruajtur gjuhen, edhe pse e ka barbarizuar me te gjitha ato terme islame te cilat jane te paperkthyeshme ne shqip.

*Rasti i dyte*: Nje shqiptar nga Kosova ka pranuar serbo-ortodoksine gjate pushtimit jugosllav. Me serbo-ortodoksizimin e tij, ai ka hedhur poshte shumicen e traditave te familjes, fisit, rrethit dhe kombit te tij. Ka ruajtur gjuhen, edhe pse e ka barbarizuar me te gjitha ato terme serbo-ortodokse te cilat jane te paperkthyeshme ne shqip.

*Ku shihni dallim ne mes te ketyre rasteve?*

Kriteriet per krahasim/dallim mund t'i zgjedhni sipas dijes dhe ndergjegjes suaj. Nese nuk u bie ndermend asnje kriter, ju lus te merrni p.sh. keto kriterie:

1. Aspekti kombtar-patriotik
2. Aspekti moral
3. Aspekti ndergjegjesor
4. Aspekti spiritual (religjioz)

si dhe tjera, qe i shihni si te pershtatshme.

Sqarim:
Rasti i dyte eshte hipotetik. Pra nuk ka ndodhur. Por edhe si i tille (hipotetik) mund te krahasohet me rastin e pare (autentik). 


*

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

Ka dallim Shqipetaret folin Shqip kurse asimiluesit serbishten,Shqipetaret rruejten GJUHEN SHQIPE kurse serbet u banen ruse dhe greke dhe mueren gjuhen e pushtuesve te huej shumica kane mbiemna Shqipetare,feja islamike ka egzistue shume ma heret ne vise te ballkanit dhe te detit adriatik ne te cilen jane deshmite te xhamija te plota ne konstantinopolis ne shekullin e 8 9 dokumentet perkatse jane,sepse konstantinopolisi ka pague taxa muslimaneve dhe mbretnise muslimane te Samarkandit edhe ate plote ari ,ari vjetore ashte paguer shume kohe deri ne ramjen e dinastis oneide te profetit muhamed,pastaj venediku dhe kryqezatat e liruen mirepo pase kryqezatave sulltanati i pareu formue prej bullgareve turqe pastaj vijne turqit,dhe kjo qendron ne tegjitha shkrimet e vjetra arhivore,kujdes feja ose islamizmi ka pase gjate shekullit 7 8 910 ne vise te shqipetare dhe te ballkanit ate e dijne te gjithepose Shqipetareve dhe akademikat shqipetare qe sot rrehin gjokse qe dijne histori Shqipetare

----------


## gerrard73

> Ka dallim Shqipetaret folin Shqip kurse asimiluesit serbishten,Shqipetaret rruejten GJUHEN SHQIPE kurse serbet u banen ruse dhe greke dhe mueren gjuhen e pushtuesve te huej shumica kane mbiemna Shqipetare,feja islamike ka egzistue shume ma heret ne vise te ballkanit dhe te detit adriatik ne te cilen jane deshmite te xhamija te plota ne konstantinopolis ne shekullin e 8 9 dokumentet perkatse jane,sepse konstantinopolisi ka pague taxa muslimaneve dhe mbretnise muslimane te Samarkandit edhe ate plote ari ,ari vjetore ashte paguer shume kohe deri ne ramjen e dinastis oneide te profetit muhamed,pastaj venediku dhe kryqezatat e liruen mirepo pase kryqezatave sulltanati i pareu formue prej bullgareve turqe pastaj vijne turqit,dhe kjo qendron ne tegjitha shkrimet e vjetra arhivore,kujdes feja ose islamizmi ka pase gjate shekullit 7 8 910 ne vise te shqipetare dhe te ballkanit ate e dijne te gjithepose Shqipetareve dhe akademikat shqipetare qe sot rrehin gjokse qe dijne histori Shqipetare


*Eshte e vertete qe neper forume mund te shkruajne te gjithe, por kjo nuk do te thote se duhet lejuar te thone budalleqe. Islamizmi lindi ne vitin 630 pas Krishtit ndersa ky injoranti me lart thote se islami ishte ne trojet shqiptare ne shekullin e 7-te.  Historia e kombit shqiptar eshte aq dramtike se edhe injoranti i pare qe kalon rastesisht ne internet apo ka shitur lopen per te blere nje kompjuter, merr guximin t'a shtremberoje. Pastaj kerkojme te dime arsyen se pse Europa na ndau nga fqinjet tane.   
Atehere me qe behen perpjekje qe t'i quajne te gjithe shqiptaret jo musliman o serb o grek, do te doja te ju tregoja se qyteti i Korçes eshte nje qytet ortodoks, dhe te gjithe shqiptaret e vertete e dine, se korçaret jane njerzit me te qytetruar dhe te kulturuar te Shqiperise, dhe kurre nuk kane qene grek.  
Dhe po te shikojme historine e Shqiperise ne te kundert me Turqine qe jo vetem qe na pushtoi po na la ne injorance qe reflektohet ende edhe sot, Greqia vendin tone nuk e ka pushtuar ndonje here ne histori. Por injorantet nuk duan t'a kujtojne nje gje te tille.  Natyrisht qe shqiptaret dhe greket kane jetuar ne konflikte me njeri-tjetrin por nuk eshte per faj te Greqise qe jemi me te prapambeturit e ballkanit. Nese duam t'a kerkojme fajtorin e vertete mund t'a gjejme tek "NENA" e injoranteve te ketije forumi, ishte pikerisht ajo neperka 500 vjeçare qe na reduktoi ne nje komb te prapambetur, shume te prapambetur. 
Dhe me paturpesine me te madhe rrahim edhe gjoksin si trima, por kur ishte per te luftuar nuk e beme, atehere dhe as sot. Ju desh perendimit te krishtere qe te na sillte lirine, perndryshe nuk e di nese do te ekzistonim.    
Prandaj me pare qe te quani shqiptaret ortodoks grek apo sllave duhet te lani gojen nga qebabet e ndyra. Bile do te ishte me mire qe t'i kerkoni falje shqiptareve ne emer te islamit si sinonim i injorances, qe u shkaktoi shqiptareve kaq tragjedi. Ja si duhet t'i kerkoni falje.





 Komb i dashur,  më fal se me dashje apo pa të ndihmova armiqtë e shqiptarëve. Më falni se mbolla diskriminim në shtëpi: mes burrit dhe gruas, vëllait dhe motrës. Vjehrrës dhe nuses. Më falni se në vend të edukatës predikova dresimin! Lavdërova paditurinë dhe mallkova mençurinë. Më fal o komb i dashur dhe lutu për mua! Më fal se nuk predikova në gjuhën që krijoi Zoti personalisht, në gjuhën shqipe, që e krijoi Zoti para se të  krijonte shumë profetë !

Edhe një pyetje: për 500 vjet nuk nxore pesë hoxhallarë me të cilët mund të krenohet kombi shqiptar: shqiptari me fe myslimane, shqiptari  me fe ortodokse, shqiptari me fe katolike, shqiptari me fe bektashiane dhe shqiptari që beson në etikë ( ateisti).  Pse nuk prodhove së paku një hoxhë për 500 vjet i cili do të renditej në Tomor, krah për krah me Skënderbeun, Gjergj Fishtën e Nënë Terezën?
Naser Aliu    *

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

Populli Shqipetare nuke pranoi kurre muslimanizmin ne kupetim te plote,dhe pote shohish se muslimanet ma te forte te turkies ka dhane KORQA,dihen cilet jane,KORQA bane gabimin pranon BULLgaret KORQA bane gabimin me KLIMENTIN dhe sllavet Bullgare PRAPE KORQA bane gabimin dhe me GREKE i shtine ne kisha,argumente sa te duash pore ju nuke deshironi ti kupetoni gjanat qka kini ne gjuhen shqipe ju ne KORQe,kurgja ne te kaluemen asnji shkrim,korqa ashte qytet SHQIPETARe ju e bani bullgaro sllave dhe per ate jeni te disciplinuem manastirin e naumit te hunda e kini dhe ja dhate maqedonise serbise,ka shume gjana te them pore nuke jame nji njeri qe baje lameshe pore ta tregoje rrugen qe keni humbur,sa per muslimane ne shekullin e 7 ne ballkane shikoje historia e londres dhe vete arabet thojne se komandantat kane qene ilire edhe i pari gjeneral pase muhamedit iliri dalmacise,e dyte SHQNDRIMi i muslimanizmit nuke ja nisi me MUHAMEDIn pore shiko TE J u ushtria e saj krejte ka qene ,kurse ushtria e justinit ashte ushtria tjeter,dhe ketu ju jeni gabim gabim te madhe si ashte e mundur qe muslimanizmi te merre masa aqe furioze ne krejte MEDITERANIN kurre dihet qe krejte mediterani dri 100 kilometra ne mbrendesi te tokes ka qene ILIRE e jo rome pore ILIRE,dhe ata ilire pernjihere po bahen musliman mendo mire se ketu ashte pyetja maroko alxhiri tunisi libia egjitpi turkia siria dhe shtetet tjera per 30 vjete te pushtohen ato toka me duket se prej qielli jane ardhe sipas teje ,e jo prej toke.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

vetemnje shka pe folshe Shqipën kuku po duna google translate po spo ka breh shqip-shqip :s hajt perkthemaa ...

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

Une shkruej SHQIP mirepo nervat leji nji ane tjeter dhe lexoi sigurishte do ti kupetojshe se mue nuke me duhet nji ore per pergjigjje vetem nji minut dhe ke pergjugjje shikoje se qka shkruejne te tjeret pore ju duhe 24 ore te perpilojne nji koment e kure shajne shume shpejte ka pergjigjje ketu ashte thelbi i forumit shqipetare shikoje kohen dhe pergjigjjet dhe ateher do te kupetojshe.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

fjalët ne vijim : 

pergjugje = përgjigje
duhe = duhet
perplikojne = replikojnë
kure = kur
kupetojshe = kuptosh


hmmmmmm.....e plot të tjera : -she,e,ej,eu krejt shtesa pa nevojë...

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

Shko ne parlamente dhe permireso gjuhen atje shume mire e dijne ,sa per ketu une vetem 72 teposhte te tjerat vjerri ne qafe tane ,edhe se shpejti bile kie me marrun vesh ket gjuhe te zotit ,e jo gjuhen te qamunit dhe te vajtimit he he plote kime e ke gojen fshije pak.

----------


## presHeva-Lee

esht dasht edhe rasti i 3te italo katolicizmi paske harru mdoket
kur kam qen vitin e kalum ne shqiperi me shum ndisha tu fol italisht se shqip ju po thoni turqit na ka dhen fejen me dhun po ju me deshir po e flisni italishten e keni bo si gjuh mbi shqipen veq te ndiheni modern  me zor doni mu bo italian dhe shpesh kur shikoj ndonje emision shumica e mesazhve vin ne italisht pershendetjet apo e kam gabim , te pakten mos te ishin shqiptaret musliman ti sot do te flitshe ose greqisht ose gjuhen e shkaut ose italisht a ku e di qfar

----------


## pejani34

> Kemi dy raste:
> 
> *Rasti i pare*: Nje shqiptar nga Kosova eshte islamizuar gjate pushtimit osman. Me islamizimin e tij, ai ka hedhur poshte shumicen e traditave te familjes, fisit, rrethit dhe kombit te tij. Ka ruajtur gjuhen, edhe pse e ka barbarizuar me te gjitha ato terme islame te cilat jane te paperkthyeshme ne shqip.
> 
> *Rasti i dyte*: Nje shqiptar nga Kosova ka pranuar serbo-ortodoksine gjate pushtimit jugosllav. Me serbo-ortodoksizimin e tij, ai ka hedhur poshte shumicen e traditave te familjes, fisit, rrethit dhe kombit te tij. Ka ruajtur gjuhen, edhe pse e ka barbarizuar me te gjitha ato terme serbo-ortodokse te cilat jane te paperkthyeshme ne shqip.
> 
> *Ku shihni dallim ne mes te ketyre rasteve?*
> 
> Kriteriet per krahasim/dallim mund t'i zgjedhni sipas dijes dhe ndergjegjes suaj. Nese nuk u bie ndermend asnje kriter, ju lus te merrni p.sh. keto kriterie:
> ...


.....................

----------


## kushjam

> esht dasht edhe rasti i 3te italo katolicizmi paske harru mdoket
> kur kam qen vitin e kalum ne shqiperi me shum ndisha tu fol italisht se shqip ju po thoni turqit na ka dhen fejen me dhun po ju me deshir po e flisni italishten e keni bo si gjuh mbi shqipen veq te ndiheni modern  me zor doni mu bo italian dhe shpesh kur shikoj ndonje emision shumica e mesazhve vin ne italisht pershendetjet apo e kam gabim , te pakten mos te ishin shqiptaret musliman ti sot do te flitshe ose greqisht ose gjuhen e shkaut ose italisht a ku e di qfar


 Asht shum e sakt ket qe the ,un isha ne pushim atje ne shqipri,thash tjav jap naj euro,por shumica folshin shqip me dijalekt grek a italisht do si kuptoja fare,me besoni se shum mukan dhimt nuk dishin mir me fol gjuhen e nenes shqipri ishte me te vertet trishtim.

----------


## pejani34

> esht dasht edhe rasti i 3te italo katolicizmi paske harru mdoket
> kur kam qen vitin e kalum ne shqiperi me shum ndisha tu fol italisht se shqip ju po thoni turqit na ka dhen fejen me dhun po ju me deshir po e flisni italishten e keni bo si gjuh mbi shqipen veq te ndiheni modern  me zor doni mu bo italian dhe shpesh kur shikoj ndonje emision shumica e mesazhve vin ne italisht pershendetjet apo e kam gabim , te pakten mos te ishin shqiptaret musliman ti sot do te flitshe ose greqisht ose gjuhen e shkaut ose italisht a ku e di qfar


me vjen keq te shprehem , ska as vetem nje deshmi qe keta kan luftu per shqiptarizem,.

mos te flas per luften e fundit ne kosov.

----------


## gerrard73

> esht dasht edhe rasti i 3te italo katolicizmi paske harru mdoket
> kur kam qen vitin e kalum ne shqiperi me shum ndisha tu fol italisht se shqip ju po thoni turqit na ka dhen fejen me dhun po ju me deshir po e flisni italishten e keni bo si gjuh mbi shqipen veq te ndiheni modern  me zor doni mu bo italian dhe shpesh kur shikoj ndonje emision shumica e mesazhve vin ne italisht pershendetjet apo e kam gabim , te pakten mos te ishin shqiptaret musliman ti sot do te flitshe ose greqisht ose gjuhen e shkaut ose italisht a ku e di qfar


Shqiptaret tek Italia kane pare gjithmone nje vend mik dhe nje shembull per t'u ndjekur. Shqiptaret tek Italia jane reflektuar ne kulturen e tyre, edhe se te humbur shume kohe me pare. Shqiptaret e duan Italine sepse ka qene vendi qe na ka qendruar prane edhe ne momente teper te veshtira si psh ne ngjarjet e 97 por edhe gjate luftes ne Kosove. Shqiptaret edhe ne kohen e komunizmit flisnin te gjithe gjuhen italiane, dhe sot eshte e veshtire te gjeshe nje shqiptar qe nuk flet italisht. Per shume shqiptar duke u nisur nga une Italia eshte nje atdhe i dyte. 
Kultura dhe zakonet shqiptare jane shume te aferta me ato italiane sidomos me ato te Italise se jugut. 
Te gjitha keto nuk na bejne te mohojme vendin tone ashtu siç kane bere islamiket shqiptare kundrejt Turqise. Si ne ditet e sotme ashtu edhe gjate historise, per muslimanet shqiptar Turqia ka qene mbi te gjitha.  Ne ç'do gje qe kemi sot ne Shqiperi e kane ndertuar italianet ne 10 vjet qendrim ne Shqiperi, duke u nisur nga godinat qeveritare. Turqia ka qendruar 500 vjet dhe sfidoj secilin nga ju te na thote nje ndertim qe te kete bere Turqia, me perjastim te ndonje Xhamie famkeqe.
Pastaj nese duam t'a zgjerojme me tej horizontin ne lidhje me krishterimin, nuk kemi as edhe nje prove qe prifterinjet katolik te kene punuar kunder Shqiperise, perkundrazi, jane te vetmit klerik qe i kane sherbyer kombit. Ndersa nuk e gjen nje Hoxhe te vetem qe te kete qene shkrimtar, intelektual, patriot, poet. Eshte nje rastesi?

----------


## JUSTINIAN

Mos i nencmoni ore se ajo ashte aritje per ta.Flet italisht e kushe di se si ndjehet(si me ja nxhit mbretit per koce e mendon se krej mbretrija ashte e ati haha).Po krejt fajet i ka islami ncncncnc.......HIPOKRITET...

----------


## Albo

> Kemi dy raste:
> 
> Rasti i pare: Nje shqiptar nga Kosova eshte islamizuar gjate pushtimit osman. Me islamizimin e tij, ai ka hedhur poshte shumicen e traditave te familjes, fisit, rrethit dhe kombit te tij. Ka ruajtur gjuhen, edhe pse e ka barbarizuar me te gjitha ato terme islame te cilat jane te paperkthyeshme ne shqip.
> 
> Rasti i dyte: Nje shqiptar nga Kosova ka pranuar serbo-ortodoksine gjate pushtimit jugosllav. Me serbo-ortodoksizimin e tij, ai ka hedhur poshte shumicen e traditave te familjes, fisit, rrethit dhe kombit te tij. Ka ruajtur gjuhen, edhe pse e ka barbarizuar me te gjitha ato terme serbo-ortodokse te cilat jane te paperkthyeshme ne shqip.


Ka nje dallim te madh midis atyre dy pushtimeve, pare thjeshte nga aspekti historik: pushtimi otoman e ushtronte konvertimin ne fene islame here me hir, e here me pahir mes shqiptareve. Kurse serbet asnjehere nuk kane ndermarre ndonje ofensive per "konvertimin" e shqiptareve ne orthodhokse. Perkundrazi, serbet kane bere te kunderten: i kane pare shqiptaret e islamizuar si nje popull inferior qe nuk meriton te ndaje besimin e tyre orthodhoks. Lluksin e besimit orthodhoks duhet ta kete vetem populli serb e jo ai shqiptar, si nje menyre e hapur diskriminimi ndaj shqiptareve ne Kosove.

Gjeja tjeter qe une do te shtoja, qe shume shqiptaret si puna tende i "harrojne pa dashur" eshte ajo pyetja tjeter:

*- Cfare besimi kishin shqiptaret e Kosoves para pushtimit turk?*




> Ku shihni dallim ne mes te ketyre rasteve?


Eshte e veshtire per shqiptaret e opininuar sot, qe ta vendosin veten ne pozitat e atij shqiptarit te mesjetes: para pushtimit turk, gjate pushtimit turk, pas pushtimit turk. Gabimi qe shqiptaret bejne sot eshte se kujtojne se "ne jemi shqiptaret e vertete dhe ata shqiptaret e mesjetes duhet te jene si ne, e jo ne si ata". Po te flasesh me nje arbesh ne Itali apo nje arvanitas ne Greqi, ai do te te thote: "jemi ne gjaku i shprishur shqiptar" e jo ju qe ngelet nen pushtimin turk.

*Si ta kuptojme "gjakun e shprishur" te mesjetes?*

Gjaku i shprishur - ne shqip do te thote gjak i pa prishur, gjak i pastert. Ne kendveshtrimin e shqiptareve te mesjetes, bashkekohes se Gjergj Kastriotit, gjak i paprishur ishin ata qe ruanin me vetemohim, deri ne vdekje, fenen dhe traditen e te pareve te tyre, duke i bere rezistence diktatit te pushtuesve e sunduesve. Ata shqiptare qe zgjodhen te ngelen te krishtere edhe atehere kur te ishe i krishtere do te thoshte te ishe qytetar i dores se dyte e pa te drejta; ata qe zgjodhen te mbrojne besimin e tyre me lufte nga pushtuesit; ata qe zgjodhen me mire vdekjen me nder se sa nje jete te gjate, te pasur e me turp. Dhe askush nuk e ka thene me mire kete se sa postulati me ane te te cilit Gjergj Kastrioti jetoi jeten e tij: "Do te ngelem deri ne vdekje mik i virtytit e jo i fatit." Virtyti ne kete rast perfaqeson fene, besimin, traditen e te pareve te tij. Dhe duke qene se Gjergji e kish provuar edhe traditen e te pareve te tij, edhe ofiqet e Oborrit te Sulltanit, ai zgjodhi te paren e jo te dyten. Shqiptaret moderne sot mund ta quajne ate edhe "te cmendur" se si guxoi qe ti shpallte lufte perandorise me te madhe dhe me te frikshme te kohes se tij. Ka edhe nga ata qe mendojne se "do te ishte me mire qe shqiptaret te ishin kthyer ne vegla te pushtuesit" duke rritur keshtu pushtetin, pasurine, por nga ana tjeter do te humbin besimin dhe traditen e te pareve. Do te ktheheshin ne njerez qe nuk do t'i njihte me as nena e babai qe i bene koken. Ai postulat i Gjergj Kastriotit do te thote tekstualisht: "Preferoj me mire te vdes ne mbrojtje te besimit tim si martir i besimit, se sa te kthehem ne nje mysliman te pasur e me privilegje ne Oborrin e Sulltanit".

Ne emer te mbrojtjes se gjakut e besimit, shqiptaret u shperngulen ne vendet me malore te vendit, larg qyteteve dhe qendrave tregtare, ku konvertimet dhe ferkimet ishin me te medha e me te hapura nga administrata turke. Ne emer te mbrojtjes se gjakut e besimit, shqiptaret u shperngulen ne viset greke e italiane si refugjate ne toke te huaj. Cfare do te thote kjo? Do te thote se besimi i tyre, feja e te pareve, ishte me i rendesishem se sa "toka e te pareve". Nuk ishte toka e te pareve ajo qe i bente ata shqiptare, ishte besimi i tyre ne Zot. Kete besim e moren me vete kudo qe vajten, ne Greqi, ne Itali, ne Amerike, Argjentine, Spanje e kudo ku shkelen. Dhe askush nuk e ka perkufizuar me bukur se sa Joan Muzaka si amanet per femijet e tij ne 1504 ne Itali: "Bijte e mi, amaneti i vetem qe ju le eshte te beheni te krishtere te mire. Humbet lirine, nje dite do ta fitoni perseri ate. Humbet Atdheun duke u larguar prej tij, nje dite ju e femijet tuaj do te ktheheni perseri atje. Humbet besimin qe na kane lene te paret, keni humbur gjithcka." E veshtire per nje shqiptar te lindur e rritur ne epoken e nacionalizmit anadollak qe otomanet lane pas mes shqiptare qe te kuptojne universalitetin e thenies se Joan Muzakes.

Kur diskutoja nje dite me nje profesor religjonesh ketu ne Amerike, ai me beri nje pyetje qe anashkalohet dhe nuk i kushtohet vemendja e duhur ne opinionin publik shqiptar:
*
- Nese eshte ashtu sic thua ti se shqiptaret jane popull autokton ne Kosove, atehere si shpjegohet qe shqiptaret nuk i lidh asgje me trashegimine shpirterore te Kosoves, kishat dhe manastiret orthodhokse?*

E kuptova ne ate moment qe cdo pergjigje apo shfajesim i imi do te ishte i kote. Iu pergjigja shkurt dhe prere:

- Koha ka per te treguar nese shqiptaret do t'i rikthehen tradites e trashegimise shpirterore te te pareve te tyre. Jetojme e shpresojme.

Albo

----------


## gerrard73

*Ju pergezoj Albo, nje pershkrim teper i sakte!!!*

----------


## Homer

> Asht shum e sakt ket qe the ,*un isha ne pushim atje ne shqipri,thash tjav jap naj euro,por shumica folshin shqip me dijalekt grek a italisht do si kuptoja fare,me besoni se shum mukan dhimt nuk dishin mir me fol gjuhen e nenes shqipri ishte me te vertet trishtim*.






> *Mos i nencmoni ore se ajo ashte aritje per ta.Flet italisht e kushe di se si ndjehet(si me ja nxhit mbretit per koce e mendon se krej mbretrija ashte e ati haha)*.Po krejt fajet i ka islami ncncncnc.......HIPOKRITET...


Ju thoni se ne shqipri rinia flet vetem italisht ose greqisht ? 

Po sikur keta te rinj qe keni degju ju te jen rrit ne Greqi ose ne Itali dhe e kan ma te leht mu shpreh ne italisht ose greqisht, a pranohet ky version ?  :buzeqeshje: 

*Kushjam* dhe *JUSTIAN* ma merr menja qe jeni nga Kosova ( nuk jam i sigurt ). Do ju tregoj nje histori qe me ndodhi dje :

*Dje ne mjes u ula me pi kafe ne nje lokal ku frekuentohet nga shqiptar dhe afer meje po degjoj 2 djem te ri tu fol serbisht me za te nalt. Me erdhi me qesh per ata te shkretet se nuk e dinin qe ishin ul ne nje kafe ku ka shum shqiptar, sidomos nga Kosova lOl. 
Mbazdite mu dote me taku i shok dhe me la takim po te ajo kafja ku isha ne mjes. Shkoj aty dhe shoh kyt shokun tim te ulun me ata 2 "serbet" e mjesit. Per momentin nuk kuptova se çne ky shoku im me ata 2 "serbet" ngaqe ky shoku im eshte vet kosovar ... 
Pastaj tu ba muhabet ky shoku im me thot se ata dy djemt ishin dhe ata kosovar dhe sapo kishin ardh ne France per te kerku azil ...*

Me ju than te drejten me erdhi inat me plas nga ata dy "serbet" sepse kur ishin ndermejt ture flisnin gjuhen e armikut dhe kur ishin me te tjer e flisnin shqipen perfekt por atij shokut tim nuk ja tregova ate historine e mjesit ...  :i terbuar: 

Ne fund te fundit neve, shqiptareve te Shqiperis nuk na ka ba nej masaker/genocid Greku me Italianin aq sa ju a ka ba Serbi juve dhe sot po e vertetoj qe ka kosovar ( jo te gjith ) te ri qe flasin serbishten ndermjet tyre mu marr vesh ma mire  :buzeqeshje: 

_Ps: Albo, postimi yt thote at qe mendoj un dhe gjith ata qe kan dy pare try =)_

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> Shqiptaret tek Italia kane pare gjithmone nje vend mik dhe nje shembull per t'u ndjekur. Shqiptaret tek Italia jane reflektuar ne kulturen e tyre, edhe se te humbur shume kohe me pare. Shqiptaret e duan Italine sepse ka qene vendi qe na ka qendruar prane edhe ne momente teper te veshtira si psh ne ngjarjet e 97 por edhe gjate luftes ne Kosove. Shqiptaret edhe ne kohen e komunizmit flisnin te gjithe gjuhen italiane, dhe sot eshte e veshtire te gjeshe nje shqiptar qe nuk flet italisht. Per shume shqiptar duke u nisur nga une Italia eshte nje atdhe i dyte. 
> Kultura dhe zakonet shqiptare jane shume te aferta me ato italiane sidomos me ato te Italise se jugut. 
> Te gjitha keto nuk na bejne te mohojme vendin tone ashtu siç kane bere islamiket shqiptare kundrejt Turqise. Si ne ditet e sotme ashtu edhe gjate historise, per muslimanet shqiptar Turqia ka qene mbi te gjitha.  Ne ç'do gje qe kemi sot ne Shqiperi e kane ndertuar italianet ne 10 vjet qendrim ne Shqiperi, duke u nisur nga godinat qeveritare. Turqia ka qendruar 500 vjet dhe sfidoj secilin nga ju te na thote nje ndertim qe te kete bere Turqia, me perjastim te ndonje Xhamie famkeqe.
> Pastaj nese duam t'a zgjerojme me tej horizontin ne lidhje me krishterimin, nuk kemi as edhe nje prove qe prifterinjet katolik te kene punuar kunder Shqiperise, perkundrazi, jane te vetmit klerik qe i kane sherbyer kombit. Ndersa nuk e gjen nje Hoxhe te vetem qe te kete qene shkrimtar, intelektual, patriot, poet. Eshte nje rastesi?


I nderuar bashkepatriot,
mgjs ndaj ne thelb te njejten ide pra persa i perket turqise qe ndenji per 500-vjet dhe veçse deme tjeter sla, por edhe te na barazosh me italian, kjo do te ishte e thene pa doreza, fyerje per kombin tone, kete gje e vertetojne me se miri arbereshet, ku ata edhe sot ne mase te gjere vetquhen me krenarine qe i karakterizon, albanesi o arbereshe, e jo italian, por ne maksimum, italo-albanesi, kjo e fundit si thjeshtezim ne te shprehur.
Pra mos e hiperbolizo kaq shume Italine, mgjth detyrimin mirenjohes qe duhet te kemi, por po te shpreheshin keshtu simpatizuesit e Turqise, ti do tu verviteshe ne fyt, pse, me te drejte!  por qe perveç nje emri te nje shteti, ngjashmeria midis teje e dikujt qe do te himnizonte pa dashur nje vend tjeter ( por jo Shqiperine), do te quhej jo-patriotike, servile, jo-reale, jo-asnjanese, pasi thashe me larte qe mgjs jam dakort per disa gjera, une te perseris qe duke na servirur Italine si te vetmen shpetimtare, ti pa dashur thua nje genjeshter me bisht por qe ka nuanca te verteta, por jam i sigurt qe, mund te thuhet nje e pa-vertete edhe duke menduar qe je duke thene nje te vertete, por qe kjo e fundit, nuk korrispondon ne realitet. Pastaj per ate faktin e ngjashmerise, he he, lere fare me mire, pasi ne shqipot nuk jemi terrona, por ty te ngjan keshtu, pasi varferia eshte kusherire e afert me paditurine, ku edhe midis te varferish ngjajme ne kostume e tradita, shiko sa ngjajme me ballkanasit, por qe per kete shpesh kemi komplekse, por qe duke dashur te provojme ate qe smundemi, themi gjera apsurde!
Mgjs jam dakort me ty, Italia la me shume 1000 here se Turqia, mgjs ndenji si PUSHTUES ! shih mire, jo qendroi si mik, 1/50 e pushtimit anadollak, por qe edhe ne si komb, i kemi dhene jo pak Italise, deri ne mish per top, sikur me turkun
Pra ne pergjithesi, je ne gabim, pasi qe nuk duhen bere perjashtime midis pushtuesish me te mire o me te keqinj !!!  Jane tere njelloj, ketu perfshi edhe breshkaxhinjte, letiret o letinjte, si do ti therriste nje arberesh.
Shpresoj te me kesh kuptuar drejt.
Pershendetje

----------


## murik

> Ka nje dallim te madh midis atyre dy pushtimeve, pare thjeshte nga aspekti historik: pushtimi otoman e ushtronte konvertimin ne fene islame here me hir, e here me pahir mes shqiptareve. Kurse serbet asnjehere nuk kane ndermarre ndonje ofensive per "konvertimin" e shqiptareve ne orthodhokse. Perkundrazi, serbet kane bere te kunderten: i kane pare shqiptaret e islamizuar si nje popull inferior qe nuk meriton te ndaje besimin e tyre orthodhoks. Lluksin e besimit orthodhoks duhet ta kete vetem populli serb e jo ai shqiptar, si nje menyre e hapur diskriminimi ndaj shqiptareve ne Kosove.
> 
> Gjeja tjeter qe une do te shtoja, qe shume shqiptaret si puna tende i "harrojne pa dashur" eshte ajo pyetja tjeter:
> 
> *- Cfare besimi kishin shqiptaret e Kosoves para pushtimit turk?*
> 
> 
> 
> Eshte e veshtire per shqiptaret e opininuar sot, qe ta vendosin veten ne pozitat e atij shqiptarit te mesjetes: para pushtimit turk, gjate pushtimit turk, pas pushtimit turk. Gabimi qe shqiptaret bejne sot eshte se kujtojne se "ne jemi shqiptaret e vertete dhe ata shqiptaret e mesjetes duhet te jene si ne, e jo ne si ata". Po te flasesh me nje arbesh ne Itali apo nje arvanitas ne Greqi, ai do te te thote: "jemi ne gjaku i shprishur shqiptar" e jo ju qe ngelet nen pushtimin turk.
> ...


O Albo gjaku i shprishur nuk do te thote fare gjak i paster apo te tjera c'shkruan ti, gjaku i shprishur eshte gjaku i humbur,i hallakatur me saktesisht,i shperndare me fjale te tjera.Nuk e di po e kam vene re se shpesh ti ben gabime te tilla te cilat padashje ndikojne te tjere te cilet i marin si te sakta ato qe thua ti.Te lutem bej pak kujdes,se ti po na ndryshon edhe kuptimin e fjaleve tani.Per tu bindur per kete pyet ndonje arberesh.Une arberesh takoj shpesh neper keto cafenete italiane ne northeast philly.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Kemi dy raste:
> 
> *Rasti i pare*: Nje shqiptar nga Kosova eshte islamizuar gjate pushtimit osman. Me islamizimin e tij, ai ka hedhur poshte shumicen e traditave te familjes, fisit, rrethit dhe kombit te tij. Ka ruajtur gjuhen, edhe pse e ka barbarizuar me te gjitha ato terme islame te cilat jane te paperkthyeshme ne shqip.
> 
> *Rasti i dyte*: Nje shqiptar nga Kosova ka pranuar serbo-ortodoksine gjate pushtimit jugosllav. Me serbo-ortodoksizimin e tij, ai ka hedhur poshte shumicen e traditave te familjes, fisit, rrethit dhe kombit te tij. Ka ruajtur gjuhen, edhe pse e ka barbarizuar me te gjitha ato terme serbo-ortodokse te cilat jane te paperkthyeshme ne shqip.
> 
> *Ku shihni dallim ne mes te ketyre rasteve?*
> 
> Kriteriet per krahasim/dallim mund t'i zgjedhni sipas dijes dhe ndergjegjes suaj. Nese nuk u bie ndermend asnje kriter, ju lus te merrni p.sh. keto kriterie:
> ...


Po ik ore bab, se te kam mendur per njeri te zgjuar dhe te drejte, po sa me shum lexoj shkrimet e tua aq me shum bindem si ti je nje cop tradhetari!!!

SI NUK KE TURP TE THUASH SE RASTI I DYTE PASKA QENE HIPOTETIK DHE NUK KA NDODHUR KURRE ?!!!! 

Cilen mundohesh te genjejsh ahhh ?!!! 

Shko bej studimet e tua, e pasja hajde dhe me fol mua ketu per hipoteza. 


Realiteti eshte se rasti i pari eshte i vertete dhe rasti i dyte po ashtu eshte i vertete, bile biles nga rasti i dyte kemi vuajtur me shum se nga rasti i pare!!!

Para se te largoheshte Perandorija Osmane nga viset tona, afer 30% e shqiptareve te maqedonise ishin ortodoks!!! 

Rethi i Mavroves per te cilin ti nuk e ke idene se ku gjendet , banoheshte me shqiptare ku gjysma e tyre ishin sgqiptare ortodoks. 

KU I KE SOT KETO SHQIPTARE MORE IDIOT?!!!!!

Nuk e di ?!!! 
Te tregoj une, i ke ne Shkup dhe TE GJITHE JANE BE MAQEDONAS!!!! Nese u thua se je shqipetar , ti nxjerin syte edhe pse ballallaret e tyre e flasin shqipen me mire se une dhe se ti. 

Andaj kur te hapish tema , ose thuaje te verteten OSE MOS FOL FARE!!!!


GV_USA

----------

